# February 2006 MINI Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

MINI sales of 2,690 units this month were down some 14.3% from the 3,140 sold in February, 2005. For the two months of 2006 total sales are down 7.0% when compared to the first two months of last year.

Please note that I only report the United States sales data.


----------

